# Nail Art & Stamping



## zadidoll (Oct 18, 2013)

Welcome to the new Nail Art &amp; Stamping forum! Share with us your nail art or stamping designs!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 18, 2013)

Awwwe yay, thanks for starting this! I have quite a few plates at home and would love to start stamping at home. i have some Konad ones but also bought a set of Bundlemonster a few months ago. My issue is the price on the stamping polish but that's what you get when you want better quality. What is everyone else using for stamping?


----------



## angismith (Oct 18, 2013)

Thank you so much, MuT and Zadidoll for setting up this forum for us to share our artistic manicures, product reviews, how-to ideas, etc. No matter what brand you love the most, this forum is for ALL nail polish brands. The focus is strictly on the art - whether it is a new version of a French manicure, learning to stamp, or just showing off your creativity with geometry, beginning to use rhinestones and striping tape, you name it - if it is beyond a simple and elegant single polish manicure, please share it with us here also, even though you may have also shared it with a subscription group or What Polish Are You Wearing? I hope this forum reflects all the beauty that is NAIL ART!


----------



## angismith (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Awwwe yay, thanks for starting this! I have quite a few plates at home and would love to start stamping at home. i have some Konad ones but also bought a set of Bundlemonster a few months ago. My issue is the price on the stamping polish but that's what you get when you want better quality. What is everyone else using for stamping?
Ironically, my very first stamper is scheduled to be delivered in today's mail! I got the Konad double-ended stamper, the scraper, the image plate and ... sob ... ONE plate - a zebra print by Konad. I did not order any special polishes because I had heard that Bondi New York can be used for stamping too and since I have their whole collection, I plan on using it to try my first stamp. Does anyone have any ideas about the first step to take in Stamping or a favorite YouTube vlogger that is a MUST to learn about beginning stamping? So HAPPY that we are kicking off this forum ... hope to celebrate all weekend!!!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ironically, my very first stamper is scheduled to be delivered in today's mail! I got the Konad double-ended stamper, the scraper, the image plate and ... sob ... ONE plate - a zebra print by Konad. I did not order any special polishes because I had heard that Bondi New York can be used for stamping too and since I have their whole collection, I plan on using it to try my first stamp. Does anyone have any ideas about the first step to take in Stamping or a favorite YouTube vlogger that is a MUST to learn about beginning stamping? So HAPPY that we are kicking off this forum ... hope to celebrate all weekend!!!







Oooohh that's great- you will have a weekend full of fun!! Ironically I have just subscribed to the Bondi boxes (;.

The konad polish is great, I have to say (only tried black and white but I would like to try some colors as well). I watched a ton of youtube videos on nail art stamping when I got my first plates. It takes a minute to figure out the technique.

Some of the important things I learned:

You have to find the right timing after you scrape the plate. Once you scrape the plate and add the polish to your stamper, it dries fairly quick and only part of the picture could be transferred. Try on a sheet of paper to see how well the polish you are using stamps. A lot of the ones I tried are too thin. Make sure the polish you are stamping on is dry.

I will look up the links to a few youtube videos I liked and post them!


----------



## angismith (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oooohh that's great- you will have a weekend full of fun!! Ironically I have just subscribed to the Bondi boxes (;.

The konad polish is great, I have to say (only tried black and white but I would like to try some colors as well). I watched a ton of youtube videos on nail art stamping when I got my first plates. It takes a minute to figure out the technique.

Some of the important things I learned:

You have to find the right timing after you scrape the plate. Once you scrape the plate and add the polish to your stamper, it dries fairly quick and only part of the picture could be transferred. Try on a sheet of paper to see how well the polish you are using stamps. A lot of the ones I tried are too thin. Make sure the polish you are stamping on is dry.

I will look up the links to a few youtube videos I liked and post them!
Thanks for the tip about practicing on paper first and the timing ... I know basically zero about this area of nail art, but I knew I loved the beautiful designs I was seeing on the 30 Mani Marathon and decided I coud NOT wait until Christmas!!!


----------



## angismith (Oct 18, 2013)

My stamper just arrived! A little confused that the scraper is part of the stamper. Not sure that is a good idea? Picture where I bought it from eBay did not show this feature. First question that isn't answered on the packages is about how to clean the plates???


----------



## lissa1307 (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



My stamper just arrived! A little confused that the scraper is part of the stamper. Not sure that is a good idea? Picture where I bought it from eBay did not show this feature. First question that isn't answered on the packages is about how to clean the plates???
polish remover on a cotton ball works well for cleaning my plates


----------



## OiiO (Oct 18, 2013)

Awesome! I was secretly wishing there was some forum space strictly for nail art discussions  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angismith (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Awesome! I was secretly wishing there was some forum space strictly for nail art discussions  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I am so happy to see you post here, Anastasia! I have gotten some great ideas from you and you also have some of the greatest nails and pictures imaginable!!! You are a true nail artiste!


----------



## OiiO (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am so happy to see you post here, Anastasia! I have gotten some great ideas from you and you also have some of the greatest nails and pictures imaginable!!! You are a true nail artiste!
You flatter me, Angi


----------



## angismith (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You flatter me, Angi 




You INSPIRE me, Anastasia


----------



## lissa1307 (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You INSPIRE me, Anastasia 




i second that! she always has the most beautiful nails and pictures!


----------



## Christa W (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Awwwe yay, thanks for starting this! I have quite a few plates at home and would love to start stamping at home. i have some Konad ones but also bought a set of Bundlemonster a few months ago. My issue is the price on the stamping polish but that's what you get when you want better quality. What is everyone else using for stamping?
I use primarily Sinful Colors Black on Black and Snow Me White for my black and white.  I use bottles that are at least 1/3rd gone and are starting to get thick.  Kleancolor black is awesome as is Wet n' Wild Black Creme and Milani High Speed Fast Dry in White On the Spot.  I also use a ton of Kleancolor (I have like a zillion mini's)  and Sally Hansen Insta-Dri polishes for my other colors.  Silver Sweep is a great silver stamping polish.  Pretty much anything that is thicker and can go opaque in one coat is good.  Foil polishes work as well, I often use Color Club foil set.  I recommend trying a polish you like and if it doesn't stamp well keep trying with different polishes until it works.  I have some colors that won't pick up the thinner more detailed images but they are great for the larger ones and vice versa. 

As far as quality here is one of them I did with the Sinful Colors Black on Black and as you can see it's really crisp. I have never used a Konad polish mostly because I don't like waiting for shipping and the price is an issue.  I did spend $5.99 on the Milani because I heard such great things about it but it did the same thing my Snow Me White did and only after I had used it up a little. 

Sorry these are all duplicates of ones I have posted before but the relevance to this is why I am posting them here. 





Here is Sinful Colors Snow Me White over textured polish.  The only reason there is any missing areas is I did it in a hurry and didn't apply the stamp correctly on the tree image on my ring finger.





Here are a few others I did using primarily Sally Hansen polishes or the Sinful Colors Snow Me White.


----------



## angismith (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I use primarily Sinful Colors Black on Black and Snow Me White for my black and white.  I use bottles that are at least 1/3rd gone and are starting to get thick.  Kleancolor black is awesome as is Wet n' Wild Black Creme and Milani High Speed Fast Dry in White On the Spot.  I also use a ton of Kleancolor (I have like a zillion mini's)  and Sally Hansen Insta-Dri polishes for my other colors.  Silver Sweep is a great silver stamping polish.  Pretty much anything that is thicker and can go opaque in one coat is good.  Foil polishes work as well, I often use Color Club foil set.  I recommend trying a polish you like and if it doesn't stamp well keep trying with different polishes until it works.  I have some colors that won't pick up the thinner more detailed images but they are great for the larger ones and vice versa. 

As far as quality here is one of them I did with the Sinful Colors Black on Black and as you can see it's really crisp. I have never used a Konad polish mostly because I don't like waiting for shipping and the price is an issue.  I did spend $5.99 on the Milani because I heard such great things about it but it did the same thing my Snow Me White did and only after I had used it up a little. 

Sorry these are all duplicates of ones I have posted before but the relevance to this is why I am posting them here. 





Here is Sinful Colors Snow Me White over textured polish.  The only reason there is any missing areas is I did it in a hurry and didn't apply the stamp correctly on the tree image on my ring finger.





Here are a few others I did using primarily Sally Hansen polishes or the Sinful Colors Snow Me White. 








Thanks for the polish leads, Christa! Regarding relevance, it's all relevant if you don't know! (And my favorite mani is ..... the bottom one with the blue, yellow, and orange! Very creative mix of colors and the dottinail is the perfect finishing touch that brings it all together!


----------



## bonita22 (Oct 18, 2013)

I would love to see a how to thread on nail stamping. I recently got a nail stamping kit but I can't seen to get the stamping right.


----------



## Christa W (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I would love to see a how to thread on nail stamping. I recently got a nail stamping kit but I can't seen to get the stamping right.
Would a step by step example or a video be more helpful?  I made my nieces and Sister-in-law a video when I bought them stamping supplies for their birthdays in August.  I'd be happy to do a shorter video for any MUT members or I can do a how to tutorial type post if that's better.


----------



## bonita22 (Oct 18, 2013)

[@]Christa W[/@] Either option would be extremely helpful. Whatever is easier for you to do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks in advance


----------



## angismith (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I would love to see a how to thread on nail stamping. I recently got a nail stamping kit but I can't seen to get the stamping right.

@bonita22, a separate thread for different items is one my to-do list! I got my stamper today and am ready to try it out tomorrow. Can you all suggest some separate threads that need to be added?


----------



## angismith (Oct 19, 2013)

If any of you follow Dee's Dazzling Designs, she has a new blog post about stamping plates today.


----------



## nichayes (Oct 19, 2013)

Wow I really want to learn all I can on nail art and mainly nail stamping.


----------



## Natme (Oct 19, 2013)

Awesome thread! I was looking for a place here to show off my manis as i'm learning to do nail art.  I know I got a long way to go but I would love some feedback. So last week I was a little let down cause I couldnt afford Julep's spooky sets, even tho I already own one or more of the colors on most of the sets. So I decided to do my own spooky many.

Here's lasts Wednesday's many : I used Julep's Francis and Charlotte and some cheap nail art pen I found on five below...





And here's this weekend's many: I used Julep's Catrina and Natasha along with Salon express's Black bold and Snow white.





As you can see i'm new at this but I'm having so much fun. I think my next mani will be about ghosts.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lissa1307 (Oct 19, 2013)

Did a little striping last night...I HATE IT!!! LOL...i don't like metallics, why on earth did i do a metallic stripe...oh yea, Halloween inspiration i wanted a purple and green and all my others were too light...

anywho, this is kleancolor metallic fuchsia and metallic green


----------



## angismith (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I use primarily Sinful Colors Black on Black and Snow Me White for my black and white.  I use bottles that are at least 1/3rd gone and are starting to get thick.  Kleancolor black is awesome as is Wet n' Wild Black Creme and Milani High Speed Fast Dry in White On the Spot.  I also use a ton of Kleancolor (I have like a zillion mini's)  and Sally Hansen Insta-Dri polishes for my other colors.  Silver Sweep is a great silver stamping polish.  Pretty much anything that is thicker and can go opaque in one coat is good.  Foil polishes work as well, I often use Color Club foil set.  I recommend trying a polish you like and if it doesn't stamp well keep trying with different polishes until it works.  I have some colors that won't pick up the thinner more detailed images but they are great for the larger ones and vice versa. 

As far as quality here is one of them I did with the Sinful Colors Black on Black and as you can see it's really crisp. I have never used a Konad polish mostly because I don't like waiting for shipping and the price is an issue.  I did spend $5.99 on the Milani because I heard such great things about it but it did the same thing my Snow Me White did and only after I had used it up a little. 

Sorry these are all duplicates of ones I have posted before but the relevance to this is why I am posting them here. 

Here is Sinful Colors Snow Me White over textured polish.  The only reason there is any missing areas is I did it in a hurry and didn't apply the stamp correctly on the tree image on my ring finger.

Here are a few others I did using primarily Sally Hansen polishes or the Sinful Colors Snow Me White. 




Christa, what is the "Love" plate that you used in this picture? i.e. What brand, #, best place to buy? I have seen this plate several times in stamping manicures and know that I want to use it .... And how do you store your plates?


----------



## cari12 (Oct 19, 2013)

What kind of sponge do you guys use to do the ombrÃ© effects?


----------



## angismith (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I would love to see a how to thread on nail stamping. I recently got a nail stamping kit but I can't seen to get the stamping right.
@bonita22 I hope to have some more threads set up or started in a couple of days. I've had a lot going on this week and am so far behind!


----------



## angismith (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nichayes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Wow I really want to learn all I can on nail art and mainly nail stamping.
@nichayes, stamping is my newest interest and I got my stamper yesterday and first plate. Do you have any supplies yet?


----------



## Christa W (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Christa, what is the "Love" plate that you used in this picture? i.e. What brand, #, best place to buy? I have seen this plate several times in stamping manicures and know that I want to use it .... And how do you store your plates?
Love plate is from the Bundle Monster 2012 set plate BM311.  I buy most of my plates on Amazon.com.  I paid $21.99.  I have now 126 plates I think.  I keep mine in a 3 ring binder with baseball card sleeves.

It's getting a bit heavy so next set I think I will get another binder.  Also I have to keep flat or if I turn towards the top some will spill out.  It's not perfect but I think I paid $3.00 for the binder and less than $3.00 for a set of 10 sleeves that hold 9 plates each.









I cut the drawer liners to fit the sleeves so it helps to keep the plates in.  I am on my second one and I got them at the Dollar Tree.


----------



## Christa W (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

What kind of sponge do you guys use to do the ombrÃ© effects?
I use just general cosmetic sponges I get at Dollar General or a similar type of store.  28 sponges for $1.00.  Once I use one and it dries I will trim them off with a scissors and toss the used portion so I get many uses out of them.  I am not sure if that is common practice or not but I am a bit frugal.  I have had some that were a bit flimsy and I prefer the stiffer ones.  I know Walmart carries them for a decent price as well.


----------



## angismith (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Natme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Awesome thread! I was looking for a place here to show off my manis as i'm learning to do nail art.  I know I got a long way to go but I would love some feedback. So last week I was a little let down cause I couldnt afford Julep's spooky sets, even tho I already own one or more of the colors on most of the sets. So I decided to do my own spooky many.

Here's lasts Wednesday's many : I used Julep's Francis and Charlotte and some cheap nail art pen I found on five below...





And here's this weekend's many: I used Julep's Catrina and Natasha along with Salon express's Black bold and Snow white.





As you can see i'm new at this but I'm having so much fun. I think my next mani will be about ghosts.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
Hey, @Natme thanks for sharing ... great looking manis! I wanted to do a candy corn last week, but ended up after a couple of tries just skipping it ... I had to have several medical tests and they wanted me to have on no nail polish, so I have been "NAKED" for about a week now! Ready for nail color! Can't wait to see your ghosts!


----------



## angismith (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did a little striping last night...I HATE IT!!! LOL...i don't like metallics, why on earth did i do a metallic stripe...oh yea, Halloween inspiration i wanted a purple and green and all my others were too light...

anywho, this is kleancolor metallic fuchsia and metallic green




Looks good, @lissa1307 .... very neat! I've heard The Chesire Cookie talk about using striping tape from the craft stores for model cars for striping. I thought I might check that out sometime to see if it sticks better than the tape from Amazon and eBay.


----------



## angismith (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

What kind of sponge do you guys use to do the ombrÃ© effects?
@cari12 I used just plain old triangular makeup application sponges. This is my daughter-in-law's favorite nail art ... I think she spent her entire month of July wearing a different gradient every couple of days! LOL!!!


----------



## angismith (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Love plate is from the Bundle Monster 2012 set plate BM311.  I buy most of my plates on Amazon.com.  I paid $21.99.  I have now 126 plates I think.  I keep mine in a 3 ring binder with baseball card sleeves.

It's getting a bit heavy so next set I think I will get another binder.  Also I have to keep flat or if I turn towards the top some will spill out.  It's not perfect but I think I paid $3.00 for the binder and less than $3.00 for a set of 10 sleeves that hold 9 plates each.









I cut the drawer liners to fit the sleeves so it helps to keep the plates in.  I am on my second one and I got them at the Dollar Tree.
This sounds perfect! How do you file them so that you can find them? Or do you just browse through them looking for ideas? And is everybody in the industry a standard size plate? Will I BM plate fit my Konad image plate?


----------



## Christa W (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This sounds perfect! How do you file them so that you can find them? Or do you just browse through them looking for ideas? And is everybody in the industry a standard size plate? Will I BM plate fit my Konad image plate? 
Most are standard.  I am actually making a video right now I will go over that.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 19, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138547/stamping-equipment/0_100

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138537/nail-art-dictionary/0_100


----------



## angismith (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138547/stamping-equipment/0_100

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138537/nail-art-dictionary/0_100
Thanks, zadidoll! I'm a little overwhelmed with household and medical issues this weekend to give this forum it's proper attention.

I had a CT scan of my lungs for pneumonia on Monday. Results, Tuesday: No pneumonia. That cleared the way for a scan of gallbladder function on Wednesday. My gallbladder has 0% function with no ducts blocked! Then an endoscopy and colonoscopy on Thursday. Had 4 areas of erosion in stomach and two different kinds of polyps in large intestine. Waiting on routine biopsies. Scheduling surgery for gallbladder removal. At for those that have supported me and encouraged me the past couple of months, my blood pressure issues are still unresolved ... cardiologist on Tuesday.

So, even though I am whining, I still want to get this forum up and going and appreciate everyone who is making it a reality! I can see threads breaking down into How-To's, Product Reviews, Display Your Artwork, Questions for Beginners, ... just initial thoughts.


----------



## Christa W (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks, zadidoll! I'm a little overwhelmed with household and medical issues this weekend to give this forum it's proper attention.

I had a CT scan of my lungs for pneumonia on Monday. Results, Tuesday: No pneumonia. That cleared the way for a scan of gallbladder function on Wednesday. My gallbladder has 0% function with no ducts blocked! Then an endoscopy and colonoscopy on Thursday. Had 4 areas of erosion in stomach and two different kinds of polyps in large intestine. Waiting on routine biopsies. Scheduling surgery for gallbladder removal. At for those that have supported me and encouraged me the past couple of months, my blood pressure issues are still unresolved ... cardiologist on Tuesday.

So, even though I am whining, I still want to get this forum up and going and appreciate everyone who is making it a reality! I can see threads breaking down into How-To's, Product Reviews, Display Your Artwork, Questions for Beginners, ... just initial thoughts. 
As soon as I get my video editing software up and running (forgot it was on an old hard drive) I will be editing the video I just made.  I can start a new thread with it to get the "How-to" started.  It's a pretty basic video more of an overview/here is how I do it and a few pointers/tips/advice.  I plan on doing another more detailed ones in the very near future.  I know a lot of people know the basics but need help lining it up to make your stamps straight, etc so I thought I would dive into that a little more.


----------



## angismith (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  As soon as I get my video editing software up and running (forgot it was on an old hard drive) I will be editing the video I just made.  I can start a new thread with it to get the "How-to" started.  It's a pretty basic video more of an overview/here is how I do it and a few pointers/tips/advice.  I plan on doing another more detailed ones in the very near future.  I know a lot of people know the basics but need help lining it up to make your stamps straight, etc so I thought I would dive into that a little more. 
Sounds awesome! I can't wait! I have satellite internet ('cause I live in the boonies, LOL!) and have a limited amount of gb's that I can watch each month before I go overlimit and have to buy more "space." BUT, they do offer free usage from midnight until 5am. My problem is that I am a day person - not morning or night person! But I will make a point to watch your video as soon as I see it posted!


----------



## lissa1307 (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I use just general cosmetic sponges I get at Dollar General or a similar type of store.  28 sponges for $1.00.  Once I use one and it dries I will trim them off with a scissors and toss the used portion so I get many uses out of them.  I am not sure if that is common practice or not but I am a bit frugal.  I have had some that were a bit flimsy and I prefer the stiffer ones.  I know Walmart carries them for a decent price as well.
that's funny...i rip off pieces of mine(same type..cheap sponges) i find a smaller nail sized piece is so much easier to control...not to mention frugal!

and for the original question...make sure your sponge is slightly damp!!


----------



## lissa1307 (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Looks good, @lissa1307 .... very neat! I've heard The Chesire Cookie talk about using striping tape from the craft stores for model cars for striping. I thought I might check that out sometime to see if it sticks better than the tape from Amazon and eBay.
thanks!

i used to work at a craft store(bad job..bad pay/spent my checks there...bunch of childish people running the place) but the model tape is good, requires some trimming sometimes, i like the tape off ebay and amazon...sure it took 3 1/3 weeks to get here but i got ten rolls for $1 and still havent made it through one roll. i have found that you need to be careful that your base color(s) are fully dry and a metal cuticle pusher from sally's works great to really get the edges flush against the nail, doing that i've had no issues with leakage or messy lines, also be sure to do one nail at a time with either tape and remove immediately after polishing, it gets messy and you dont get those clean precise lines  if it starts to dry and both tapes leave a residue if they are on your nails too long.But i haven't found much difference between the two as long as you are careful and take your time to be sure they lay nice.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Awwwe yay, thanks for starting this! I have quite a few plates at home and would love to start stamping at home. i have some Konad ones but also bought a set of Bundlemonster a few months ago. My issue is the price on the stamping polish but that's what you get when you want better quality. What is everyone else using for stamping?
I use primarily Sinful Colors Black on Black and Snow Me White for my black and white.  I use bottles that are at least 1/3rd gone and are starting to get thick.  Kleancolor black is awesome as is Wet n' Wild Black Creme and Milani High Speed Fast Dry in White On the Spot.  I also use a ton of Kleancolor (I have like a zillion mini's)  and Sally Hansen Insta-Dri polishes for my other colors.  Silver Sweep is a great silver stamping polish.  Pretty much anything that is thicker and can go opaque in one coat is good.  Foil polishes work as well, I often use Color Club foil set.  I recommend trying a polish you like and if it doesn't stamp well keep trying with different polishes until it works.  I have some colors that won't pick up the thinner more detailed images but they are great for the larger ones and vice versa.

As far as quality here is one of them I did with the Sinful Colors Black on Black and as you can see it's really crisp. I have never used a Konad polish mostly because I don't like waiting for shipping and the price is an issue.  I did spend $5.99 on the Milani because I heard such great things about it but it did the same thing my Snow Me White did and only after I had used it up a little.

Sorry these are all duplicates of ones I have posted before but the relevance to this is why I am posting them here.





Here is Sinful Colors Snow Me White over textured polish.  The only reason there is any missing areas is I did it in a hurry and didn't apply the stamp correctly on the tree image on my ring finger.





Here are a few others I did using primarily Sally Hansen polishes or the Sinful Colors Snow Me White.









Those are all beautiful!


----------



## nichayes (Oct 20, 2013)

@angismith. Hi. I don't have any stamping supplies yet. Total beginner. I have lots of polishes. Just need all the equippment.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Natme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Awesome thread! I was looking for a place here to show off my manis as i'm learning to do nail art.  I know I got a long way to go but I would love some feedback. So last week I was a little let down cause I couldnt afford Julep's spooky sets, even tho I already own one or more of the colors on most of the sets. So I decided to do my own spooky many.

Here's lasts Wednesday's many : I used Julep's Francis and Charlotte and some cheap nail art pen I found on five below...





And here's this weekend's many: I used Julep's Catrina and Natasha along with Salon express's Black bold and Snow white.





As you can see i'm new at this but I'm having so much fun. I think my next mani will be about ghosts.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Love the candy corn!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did a little striping last night...I HATE IT!!! LOL...i don't like metallics, why on earth did i do a metallic stripe...oh yea, Halloween inspiration i wanted a purple and green and all my others were too light...

anywho, this is kleancolor metallic fuchsia and metallic green




cute!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Love plate is from the Bundle Monster 2012 set plate BM311.  I buy most of my plates on Amazon.com.  I paid $21.99.  I have now 126 plates I think.  I keep mine in a 3 ring binder with baseball card sleeves.

It's getting a bit heavy so next set I think I will get another binder.  Also I have to keep flat or if I turn towards the top some will spill out.  It's not perfect but I think I paid $3.00 for the binder and less than $3.00 for a set of 10 sleeves that hold 9 plates each.









I cut the drawer liners to fit the sleeves so it helps to keep the plates in.  I am on my second one and I got them at the Dollar Tree.
great idea! I kept my original bm box they came in but it would be much nicer to have them like this and sort them!!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138547/stamping-equipment/0_100

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138537/nail-art-dictionary/0_100
great, thank you


----------



## JC327 (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Christa, what is the "Love" plate that you used in this picture? i.e. What brand, #, best place to buy? I have seen this plate several times in stamping manicures and know that I want to use it .... And how do you store your plates?
Love plate is from the Bundle Monster 2012 set plate BM311.  I buy most of my plates on Amazon.com.  I paid $21.99.  I have now 126 plates I think.  I keep mine in a 3 ring binder with baseball card sleeves.

It's getting a bit heavy so next set I think I will get another binder.  Also I have to keep flat or if I turn towards the top some will spill out.  It's not perfect but I think I paid $3.00 for the binder and less than $3.00 for a set of 10 sleeves that hold 9 plates each.









I cut the drawer liners to fit the sleeves so it helps to keep the plates in.  I am on my second one and I got them at the Dollar Tree.

That's such a cute way to store your plates.


----------



## angismith (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  that's funny...i rip off pieces of mine(same type..cheap sponges) i find a smaller nail sized piece is so much easier to control...not to mention frugal!

and for the original question...make sure your sponge is slightly damp!!
Thanks for that tip, @lissa1307 I did not know about the slightly damp sponge ... maybe that is why I haven't enjoyed the gradients as much as some people do!


----------



## angismith (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nichayes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@angismith. Hi. I don't have any stamping supplies yet. Total beginner. I have lots of polishes. Just need all the equippment.
Hi, @nichayes I just got my stamper Friday and my first plate, so we can learn some techniques together!


----------



## angismith (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's such a cute way to store your plates.
Jay, isn't that notebook idea fantastic?!


----------



## beautynewbie (Oct 20, 2013)

I got my supplies and gave it a try. All the pros make it look so easy! Mine wasn't close to perfect but from a distance you couldn't tell! Sadly, I did it before heading to do yard work which ruined most of it Looking forward to keep practicing and learning from you all!


----------



## lissa1307 (Oct 20, 2013)

got rid of my detested metallic mani in favor of a tidy little bondi mani.(tidy if not for it being pre clean up and having horrid cuticles right now since i've been working a lot this week and no amount of care has counteracted the horrors they face daily)

i used lady liberty and some round black studs, and topped with 2 coats of im vers.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138547/stamping-equipment/0_100

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138537/nail-art-dictionary/0_100
Thanks, zadidoll! I'm a little overwhelmed with household and medical issues this weekend to give this forum it's proper attention.

I had a CT scan of my lungs for pneumonia on Monday. Results, Tuesday: No pneumonia. That cleared the way for a scan of gallbladder function on Wednesday. My gallbladder has 0% function with no ducts blocked! Then an endoscopy and colonoscopy on Thursday. Had 4 areas of erosion in stomach and two different kinds of polyps in large intestine. Waiting on routine biopsies. Scheduling surgery for gallbladder removal. At for those that have supported me and encouraged me the past couple of months, my blood pressure issues are still unresolved ... cardiologist on Tuesday.

So, even though I am whining, I still want to get this forum up and going and appreciate everyone who is making it a reality! I can see threads breaking down into How-To's, Product Reviews, Display Your Artwork, Questions for Beginners, ... just initial thoughts.

Wow that's so many appointments to go to. I hope they are closer to figuring out what is wrong with you. I hope all turns well with your surgery.


----------



## angismith (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  got rid of my detested metallic mani in favor of a tidy little bondi mani.(tidy if not for it being pre clean up and having horrid cuticles right now since i've been working a lot this week and no amount of care has counteracted the horrors they face daily)

i used lady liberty and some round black studs, and topped with 2 coats of im vers.




I love Lady Liberty! And the black studs! Did you use a tweezer to place them? I have a nifty little tool from Sally's that picks them up and helps placing them easier than tweezers (at least it seems that way to me).


----------



## angismith (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow that's so many appointments to go to. I hope they are closer to figuring out what is wrong with you. I hope all turns well with your surgery.




Thanks, Jay! We are beginning to get answers to everything except the MAIN issue - blood pressure changes! But that appt. is Tuesday, so maybe some insight this week. Discovered so far is gallbladder has 0% ejection with no blockage, and stomach erosion found during the endoscopy. No more aspirins, Aleve, Motrin, etc. Tylenol only. Waiting for routine biopsies of stomach and a couple of polyps in large intestine. No pneumonia. Gallbladder has to come out. I thought surgery was going to be the 30th, but turns out that is just a CONSULTATION for surgery.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. If there's anything else, I don't know yet. Although the possibility of a heart catherization has been mentioned. I am such a homebody that the mega-appointment schedule is more stressful than the actual procedures!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I use just general cosmetic sponges I get at Dollar General or a similar type of store.  28 sponges for $1.00.  Once I use one and it dries I will trim them off with a scissors and toss the used portion so I get many uses out of them.  I am not sure if that is common practice or not but I am a bit frugal.  I have had some that were a bit flimsy and I prefer the stiffer ones.  I know Walmart carries them for a decent price as well.
that's funny...i rip off pieces of mine(same type..cheap sponges) i find a smaller nail sized piece is so much easier to control...not to mention frugal!

and for the original question...make sure your sponge is slightly damp!!

Thanks for mentioning that, I  will try my next one with a damp sponge I had been using a dry one. I found it easier to  cut the sponge  nail  size and not too mention cheaper too lol.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's such a cute way to store your plates.
Jay, isn't that notebook idea fantastic?!

I know and the kitty in the front is so cute!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow that's so many appointments to go to. I hope they are closer to figuring out what is wrong with you. I hope all turns well with your surgery.




Thanks, Jay! We are beginning to get answers to everything except the MAIN issue - blood pressure changes! But that appt. is Tuesday, so maybe some insight this week. Discovered so far is gallbladder has 0% ejection with no blockage, and stomach erosion found during the endoscopy. No more aspirins, Aleve, Motrin, etc. Tylenol only. Waiting for routine biopsies of stomach and a couple of polyps in large intestine. No pneumonia. Gallbladder has to come out. I thought surgery was going to be the 30th, but turns out that is just a CONSULTATION for surgery.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. If there's anything else, I don't know yet. Although the possibility of a heart catherization has been mentioned. I am such a homebody that the mega-appointment schedule is more stressful than the actual procedures!

Sorry to hear that you have to go through all that, it always stresses me to deal with doctors not to mention all the waiting that is involved. I will be keeping you in my prayers!


----------



## lissa1307 (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love Lady Liberty! And the black studs! Did you use a tweezer to place them? I have a nifty little tool from Sally's that picks them up and helps placing them easier than tweezers (at least it seems that way to me).
i actually have some of those wax "picker" pencils coming, but for now i've been dipping my dotter in water and using it to pick up the studs...when i've tried tweezers they seem to shoot across the room never to be seen again,lol.


----------



## nichayes (Oct 20, 2013)

Super excited to learn nail stamping with @ angismith. Yay


----------



## NotTheMama (Oct 20, 2013)

> that's funny...i rip off pieces of mine(same type..cheap sponges) i find a smaller nail sized piece is so much easier to control...not to mention frugal! and for the original question...make sure your sponge is slightly damp!!


 Wet the sponge!!!! Doh, why didn't I think of that!! I just did my first one today and I couldn't figure out why it didn't look like some I had seen. I looks fine for a first attempt. I will post pics after some of the excess wears off...I am terrible at clean up!! Lol


----------



## Makeup maven1 (Oct 25, 2013)

Hi, you mentioned Bondi New York nail polish. I was just wondering where this brand can be purchased ? I live in Connecticut never heard of the brand. Thanx, Makeup Maven 1


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 25, 2013)

Not sure if we are allowed to post links so I would google Bondi new york ad you will find it. You can purchase online. they have a subscription box but are currnetly back on shipping items.


----------



## Christa W (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Not sure if we are allowed to post links so I would google Bondi new york ad you will find it. You can purchase online. they have a subscription box but are currnetly back on shipping items.
Nobody in this thread said anything about Bondi at all... Hrm....


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 25, 2013)

@Christa W : Angismith and I had mentioned it on the first page as a possibility to use for stamping. I believe that is what Makeup Maven1 was referring to.


----------



## lissa1307 (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nobody in this thread said anything about Bondi at all... Hrm....


Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @Christa W : Angismith and I had mentioned it on the first page as a possibility to use for stamping. I believe that is what Makeup Maven1 was referring to.
i also posted a mani using bondi


----------



## Christa W (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

i also posted a mani using bondi
My bad.  Just thought it was strange since I didn't see it.

They do sell it in some Bondi stores if you check out the web site you can see a list of physical locations.  I know there is confirmed one store open in NY.  Not sure how close you are as the person I know in CT goes to NYC all the time but that might be an option if you are close enough.

Also I feel like the worlds biggest jerk.  I sent a PM, I don't want you guys to think I am a mean girl.  Having a terrible week and I didn't mean anything by it.


----------



## lissa1307 (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My bad.  Just thought it was strange since I didn't see it.

They do sell it in some Bondi stores if you check out the web site you can see a list of physical locations.  I know there is confirmed one store open in NY.  Not sure how close you are as the person I know in CT goes to NYC all the time but that might be an option if you are close enough.

Also I feel like the worlds biggest jerk.  I sent a PM, I don't want you guys to think I am a mean girl.  Having a terrible week and I didn't mean anything by it.
nah we dont think youre a jerk! i see some things sometimes that im like what?!? and sometimes lots of us post something in the wrong thread and it takes someone saying huh? to realize it,lol.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Not sure if we are allowed to post links so I would google Bondi new york ad you will find it. You can purchase online. they have a subscription box but are currnetly back on shipping items.

Links are allowed but nothing with a referral or affiliate code.


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 25, 2013)

Joining you ladies. Now that my nails have finally stopped peeling I can grow them out and do some nail art.


----------



## beautynewbie (Oct 25, 2013)

> Joining you ladies. Now that my nails have finally stopped peeling I can grow them out and do some nail art.


 How did you manage that?? I have TERRIBLE peeling  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *beautynewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


How did you manage that?? I have TERRIBLE peeling





One way that has helped me is to use a glass nail file.  I am also interested in hearing what she did.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 25, 2013)

@Christa W , yes, I am terribly offended (; I actually understand because it has happened to me before that I posted in the wrong thread so I know how this could be confusing. I know you weren't being mean, I just know how Bondi is something some people do not want to talk about right now so I so I just wanted to point out where it was mentioned really quick so we can pack that topic in a corner. I hope I wasn't too harsh!

Also I have started to use a glas file and love it. My nails break so easy.

I have done a polkadot manicure with different green and blue tones. I have never done one like that before and it was fun. I don't have any tools for it so I used the longer end of a bobby pin-worked well!


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *beautynewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


How did you manage that?? I have TERRIBLE peeling





Long story! lol  My nails started peeling badly in October. I have used so many nail treatments and have been taken biotin. None of those seemed to work. I got sick of not being able to paint my nails so I put nail tips and gel on my nails. I hated those so I filed it all off with in 3 days.

After that my nails were thin and horrible looking. Someone on this board mentioned Nailtiques so I looked it up and purchased Nailtiques 2plus. I used it everyday for 2 weeks. No nail polish and my nails looked and felt 100% better. After that I would put 2 coats of the nailtiques on and them polish my nails. I did this every 3 days. It has now been 2 months and my nails are in perfect health. I am ready to step down to just regular Nailtiques 2. It is a bit pricey but worth it to me.


----------



## Christa W (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @Christa W , yes, I am terribly offended (; I actually understand because it has happened to me before that I posted in the wrong thread so I know how this could be confusing. I know you weren't being mean, I just know how Bondi is something some people do not want to talk about right now so I so I just wanted to point out where it was mentioned really quick so we can pack that topic in a corner. I hope I wasn't too harsh!

Also I have started to use a glas file and love it. My nails break so easy.

I have done a polkadot manicure with different green and blue tones. I have never done one like that before and it was fun. I don't have any tools for it so I used the longer end of a bobby pin-worked well!
If I were at a bar I would order drinks for all.  Maybe I should offer polish for all. 

I love polka dotticures!!!  I need more practice.  I wish I had known about the bobby pin trick before I bought my tools.  I always wanted to do it but never realized I had a way to do this whole time!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 25, 2013)

Polka Dotticures!!! I love it. As well as drinks for all ! (Is it 5PM yet? haha). I just didn;t have any tools so that's what I used. I think I need a bit practice to get it even but i will try again this weekend. I also nee dto pick up stamping again. I had ordered some tape... I don't know the proper english word.... it's spools of sticky stripes you can cut as long as you need them and use for nail art. Anyone know what I am talking about? really cheap from china in metalic colors? I am just wondering what kind of nail art to use it for...


----------



## Christa W (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Polka Dotticures!!! I love it. As well as drinks for all ! (Is it 5PM yet? haha). I just didn;t have any tools so that's what I used. I think I need a bit practice to get it even but i will try again this weekend. I also nee dto pick up stamping again. I had ordered some tape... I don't know the proper english word.... it's spools of sticky stripes you can cut as long as you need them and use for nail art. Anyone know what I am talking about? really cheap from china in metalic colors? I am just wondering what kind of nail art to use it for...




I have only ever used striping tape for doing this.  There are tons more ladies here that are far more talented with it than I am.  I seem to always want to use it on textured polishes which aren't the easiest to work with sometimes.


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



I have only ever used striping tape for doing this.  There are tons more ladies here that are far more talented with it than I am.  I seem to always want to use it on textured polishes which aren't the easiest to work with sometimes.
Pretty! I have not played with striping tape yet. Need to get me some.


----------



## Christa W (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Pretty! I have not played with striping tape yet. Need to get me some.
Best way is to order on Amazon/Ebay but if you want to try it and don't mind spending a little more at Walmart there is the Fing'rs nail art supplies and they sell 3 small rolls for $2.48.  Compared to the 10 rolls for like a few cents if you order from China that's a lot but it helps if you are like me and demand instant gratification.


----------



## lissa1307 (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If I were at a bar I would order drinks for all.  Maybe I should offer *polish for all*. 

I love polka dotticures!!!  I need more practice.  I wish I had known about the bobby pin trick before I bought my tools.  I always wanted to do it but never realized I had a way to do this whole time!
umm,yes please,lol jk

i've always used a bobby pin...i bought some tools not that long ago but i still go back to my bobby pins...i just like them better,lol


----------



## nikkimouse (Oct 25, 2013)

I second the nailiques recommendation I have been using the formula 2 for months under my nail polish and i love it my nails have never boon the long or strong with very little chipping or pealing. I don't get hang nails any more either so my cuticles are looking good too.  I actually had to shape my nails for the first time in my life a couple of weeks ago. 

Before:





After:


----------



## angismith (Oct 26, 2013)

Been a busy week healthwise for me ... I am so far behind on here, I may never catch up! But I was pleasantly surprises to see my email from Butter LONDON this morning ... check it out ...


----------



## angismith (Oct 27, 2013)

Some traditional nail art for Halloween (sorry for not cleaning up first)  - I call it "When Julep's Casper Meets Bondi's Horny Mistress"





And by the way - this is the FIRST time I have EVER had on a red polish!


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 2, 2013)

> Some traditional nail art for Halloween (sorry for not cleaning up first) Â - I call it "When Julep's Casper Meets Bondi's Horny Mistress"
> 
> And by the way - this is the FIRST time I have EVER had on a red polish!


 That looks very nice. I hope you are feeling better, or at least have gotten some answers, [@]angismith[/@]. I haven't seen you around on the boards for a few days.


----------



## Natme (Nov 2, 2013)

@angismith  That looks great, is funny I had done the same many a few days ago just forgot to post it here, so here are my halloween manis for the last week and a half :

This mani was my pride and joy of this week, the camera doesn't do justice to how cute it was! and I made it last over 4 day! I finally took it off yesterday to celebrate October being gone lol





This was very easy with a proper dotting tool so I was happy just wish I had a better red for it and next time ill try to make the dripping blood more random. But over all I was happy with it.





This are the ghosts I had mentioned on my last post, I was not pleased cause they just looked silly but my son loved them so I endured this mani for 2 full days!


----------



## Monika1 (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm enjoying reading and catching up here. I too rip up wedge sponges and then use the pieces multiple times. And I add water to my liquid soap and put it in a foaming dispenser. Frugal is good!

I noticed someone asking about uses for tape (striping tape):

1) You can use it to block nail polish from being on a part of the nail when you apply a coat of a different colour (leaving negative space of the base colour of your mani when you remove the tape after - shown in several manis in this thread), but you can also

2) use it to create stripe features on the nail, where the tape stays. You can do that by carefully measuring or trimming the tape (after), sticking it on the nail, and improving the lasting power by applying clear topcoat over the taped features. This is where it will make a difference what colour tape you have, and you can actually make use of the colours of the holo tapes from China.

I used black tape in this mani for the ladybug 'wing division', as it was easier than taping both sides to create a really straight line with black polish:


----------



## Sunflowercake (Nov 14, 2013)

@Monika1 thank you, that was me  I knew you sould use it for creating designs with removing it after applying the polish, I need to try that sometime. I was wondering if anyone incorporated the actual tape in their designs as you mentioned it.


----------



## DonnaD (Nov 14, 2013)

For sponging, another good way is to use eyeshadow sponge brushes.  You get more control but it won't work for ombre designs.


----------



## Monika1 (Nov 14, 2013)

Here is a recent stamping design of mine. @Sunflowercake suggested I pop it in here too. It went from this:



     



To this:



    



The key learning point here is: it isn't perfect, but it was still fun, and was fun to wear despite a few smudges and shifts. Stamping doesn't always work out perfectly, but it's good not to be too hard on yourself. I do that too often as it is! And we can't learn if we don't try and don't practise with nail art, and most things.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W (Nov 15, 2013)

Last week I was in Big Lots and I came across some nail art pens by Crayola.  I had seen their polish in Walmart but never really gave any thought to it.  I grabbed the white and pink each for $1.00 and didn't give them a second thought until I was cleaning up my office and I spotted them in a shopping bag on my floor.  I have used other pens too that pretty much leaked all over and I wasn't thinking that these would be very nice.  OMG I was wrong!  They are awesome!  I am planning on doing some art with them soon so I can show you guys but I did them on a test nail and was very pleased.  Supposedly they are pretty expensive normally so I will have to grab a bunch more if they are still there.  I didn't see any other colors but I have a feeling I will be using them a lot.


----------



## Monika1 (Nov 16, 2013)

An interesting thing I haven't experienced before:

I painted white onto the green nail with hearts here



 and got this: 



The yellow tone wicked through the white to create a glowy-looking yellow. So if you're ever bored, paint white over your existing mani and see what happens! Obviously it didn't happen with the yellow or coral, where I did the same.


----------



## Monika1 (Nov 19, 2013)

*The SPLORT:* The new unofficial term for the polish that exudes from the inner layers between base coat and top coat of a nail belonging to a would-be nail artist who is impatient in painting and attempting to stamp her nails with an image. The splort occurs when the layers of polish under a quick-dry top-coat are not dry and the nail owner places undue pressure on the nail with the stamper. This results in a characteristic messy liquid glob of polish on the side of the cuticle, a distorted image, and a nail where it is advisable to start again with the base coat step. It may be accompanied by the expression of select expletives.

*Tips to avoid:* Wait longer! Allow layers of a mani to dry before attempting nail art. Do not press super hard with the stamper.

*Exercise: *Identify the nail in which a splort occurred. This nail owner, being so impatient as to have caused a splort, was also too impatient to redo the nail. This is generally inadvisable if the mani will be worn or displayed in public.


----------



## Christa W (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *The SPLORT:* The new unofficial term for the polish that exudes from the inner layers between base coat and top coat of a nail belonging to a would-be nail artist who is impatient in painting and attempting to stamp her nails with an image. The splort occurs when the layers of polish under a quick-dry top-coat are not dry and the nail owner places undue pressure on the nail with the stamper. This results in a characteristic messy liquid glob of polish on the side of the cuticle, a distorted image, and a nail where it is advisable to start again with the base coat step. It may be accompanied by the expression of select expletives.

*Tips to avoid:* Wait longer! Allow layers of a mani to dry before attempting nail art. Do not press super hard with the stamper.

*Exercise: *Identify the nail in which a splort occurred. This nail owner, being so impatient as to have caused a splort, was also too impatient to redo the nail. This is generally inadvisable if the mani will be worn or displayed in public.








LOL!!!  I love the term!!!  I hate splorts!


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *The SPLORT:* The new unofficial term for the polish that exudes from the inner layers between base coat and top coat of a nail belonging to a would-be nail artist who is impatient in painting and attempting to stamp her nails with an image. The splort occurs when the layers of polish under a quick-dry top-coat are not dry and the nail owner places undue pressure on the nail with the stamper. This results in a characteristic messy liquid glob of polish on the side of the cuticle, a distorted image, and a nail where it is advisable to start again with the base coat step. It may be accompanied by the expression of select expletives.

*Tips to avoid:* Wait longer! Allow layers of a mani to dry before attempting nail art. Do not press super hard with the stamper.

*Exercise: *Identify the nail in which a splort occurred. This nail owner, being so impatient as to have caused a splort, was also too impatient to redo the nail. This is generally inadvisable if the mani will be worn or displayed in public.








Splort or not...fabulous mani!


----------



## Monika1 (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LOL!!!  I love the term!!!  I hate splorts!
It _feels_ like the right term. I had fun defining it! Oh, so am I not the only one who ends up doing this a bit too frequently??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Splort or not...fabulous mani!
Thank-you Maria!


----------



## BeautyJunction (Nov 20, 2013)

Bamboo nail art design with Zoya Shawn nail polish, stamped with China Glaze Devotion. Konad plate m86. Forgive the horrendous cuticles - I lack patience (and skills).


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 20, 2013)

> Bamboo nail art design with Zoya Shawn nail polish, stamped with China Glaze Devotion. Konad plate m86. Forgive the horrendous cuticles - I lack patience (and skills).


 So gorgeous... I love that green! That may need to go on my wish list.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jan 21, 2014)

Anyone done any nail art lately? I am waiting for my nailis to grow just a bit more and probably this weekend I will do some stamping.


----------



## Christa W (Jan 21, 2014)

I saw 2 newer stamping sets from Mash and Winstonia that I am dying for!!!!  I haven't done as much stamping lately as I would have liked.  I always forget to put them in here instead of the regular nail polish you are wearing right now thread.


----------



## Wendy Stanbury (Jan 23, 2014)

I like stamping with accent nails, this silver polish is really good for stamping too!





edit: no blog links, please -kawaiimeows


----------



## Wendy Stanbury (Jan 23, 2014)

Stamping with glow in the dark polish!  Woohoo!!


----------



## Wendy Stanbury (Jan 23, 2014)

Oooooo green and gold stamping!





edit: no blog links, please -kawaiimeows


----------



## Wendy Stanbury (Jan 23, 2014)

Accent nail stamping.......


----------



## Wendy Stanbury (Jan 23, 2014)

Another accent mani, this is prob my fave plate .....





edit: no blog links, please -kawaiimeows


----------



## Wendy Stanbury (Jan 23, 2014)

I love water decals!





edit: no blog links, please -kawaiimeows


----------



## Wendy Stanbury (Jan 23, 2014)

Water Decals for your tips





edit: no blog links, please -kawaiimeows


----------



## Wendy Stanbury (Jan 23, 2014)

Nail Stickers









edit: no blog links, please -kawaiimeows


----------



## Wendy Stanbury (Jan 23, 2014)

Glow in the dark water decals!









edit: no blog links, please -kawaiimeows


----------



## Daisylee (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Wendy Stanbury* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Glow in the dark water decals!









edit: no blog links, please -kawaiimeows
Cool !!!


----------



## Daisylee (Jan 24, 2014)

cool!!!


----------



## Daisylee (Jan 24, 2014)

Nice nail art !


----------



## Wendy Stanbury (Jan 26, 2014)

Orange mani with black stamping on top, I love the way the orange pops through.


----------



## Wendy Stanbury (Jan 31, 2014)

Glittery Nail Stickers - great for revamping an existing man!  And so easy to use.


----------



## Wendy Stanbury (Jan 31, 2014)

Nails Stickers, so easy to apply and such a great effect, lovely for spring.


----------



## Wendy Stanbury (Jan 31, 2014)

Pretty Sticker Skittles!


----------



## Wendy Stanbury (Jan 31, 2014)

My Party Mani, I had loads of great comments about these!!  Painted a white base, then covered a triangle shape in the middle with tape, painted black on top, added the pink glitter dots and topped with jewelled bows!  Well worth it.


----------



## Wendy Stanbury (Jan 31, 2014)

This mani uses two peach colours, you can just about make out the two different shades, adorned with nail gems.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 31, 2014)

Wow gorgeous nails, great job ladies!


----------



## Monika1 (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Bamboo nail art design with Zoya Shawn nail polish, stamped with China Glaze Devotion. Konad plate m86. Forgive the horrendous cuticles - I lack patience (and skills).




Wow! Shawn and the leafy branch 'bamboo' stamping are both incredible - what a great mani!


----------



## Monika1 (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Wendy Stanbury* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love water decals!





edit: no blog links, please -kawaiimeows
Wendy, this is a lot of really lovely work (I'm seeing until the peach duo). Where did you get these water decals and which fluorescents are you using? I notice the ones I like most have an element of simplicity (like your 'accent nails'), and have to keep that in mind in my own experiments.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Wendy Stanbury (Feb 17, 2014)

A little bit of stamping with a peach base and a dark teal shimmer leaf stamp on top.


----------



## Wendy Stanbury (Feb 17, 2014)

Hiya, the water decals are from Born Pretty Store, if you'd like more info let me know, I don't know how much info I can put on here or not  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Wendy Stanbury (Feb 25, 2014)

Love birds water decals......awwww so sweet!!!!  Over a light baby pink polish.


----------



## Wendy Stanbury (Mar 7, 2014)

In The Sea Water Decals - so cute!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Wendy Stanbury* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  In The Sea Water Decals - so cute!




Love it!


----------



## Wendy Stanbury (Mar 8, 2014)

Cute Cats 3D Nail Stickers


----------



## Courtnee (Mar 22, 2014)

Oh my gosh they are all soooooooooo sooooooooo beautiful. Excuse me if I sound stupid but, where and how do you get the stamps? Thanks for any replies and help.


----------



## Wendy Stanbury (Mar 22, 2014)

Hiya, my stamps, nail stickers and water decals come from Born Pretty Store, if there's any particular one you like let me know and I'll email you the link xoxox


----------



## Daisylee (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Wendy Stanbury* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  In The Sea Water Decals - so cute!




I like this design very nuch !! It so happily under the sea ! hahaha


----------



## Daisylee (Mar 25, 2014)

very nice ! This pink nail art is very nice !


----------



## Daisylee (Mar 25, 2014)

lovely cat !


----------



## Monika1 (Apr 9, 2014)

There is so much beautiful work here, but I thought I'd post my most recent spring flowers nail art creation. This is done on a deep blue Gelish base - Holiday Party Blues. I used primarily dotting tools and a short little brush. It's not super-fine, and I'd love to look for a finer brush for the future. The polishes are an assortment of Zoya, Jessica, Color Club, and CiatÃ©, including two stripers and two PixieDusts. I generally drop a few drops of polish from the brush in the polish onto the back of a piece of bubble wrap and work from there with the brush or dotting tool. This kind of look does not require much accuracy so it is easy for a beginner to try. Use a toothpick to make four or five dots in a circle, put a dot in the middle with a contrasting colour, and you have a flower just like the pink flower on the index finger in the first photo! It's definitely worth trying! You can also use the back of a pin if you do not have dotting tools. I topped it with PoshÃ© Super Fast Drying Top Coat, and have added a second coat since the photos.


----------



## yunii (Apr 9, 2014)

> There is so much beautiful work here, but I thought I'd post my most recent spring flowers nail art creation. This is done on a deep blue Gelish base - Holiday Party Blues. I used primarily dotting tools and a short little brush. It's not super-fine, and I'd love to look for a finer brush for the future. The polishes are an assortment of Zoya, Jessica, Color Club, and CiatÃ©, including two stripers and two PixieDusts. I generally drop a few drops of polish from the brush in the polish onto the back of a piece of bubble wrap and work from there with the brush or dotting tool. This kind of look does not require much accuracy so it is easy for a beginner to try. Use a toothpick to make four or five dots in a circle, put a dot in the middle with a contrasting colour, and you have a flower just like the pink flower on the index finger in the first photo! It's definitely worth trying! You can also use the back of a pin if you do not have dotting tools. I topped it with PoshÃ© Super Fast Drying Top Coat, and have added a second coat since the photos.
> 
> Â Â Â Â


. This is so pretty


----------



## JC327 (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  There is so much beautiful work here, but I thought I'd post my most recent spring flowers nail art creation. This is done on a deep blue Gelish base - Holiday Party Blues. I used primarily dotting tools and a short little brush. It's not super-fine, and I'd love to look for a finer brush for the future. The polishes are an assortment of Zoya, Jessica, Color Club, and CiatÃ©, including two stripers and two PixieDusts. I generally drop a few drops of polish from the brush in the polish onto the back of a piece of bubble wrap and work from there with the brush or dotting tool. This kind of look does not require much accuracy so it is easy for a beginner to try. Use a toothpick to make four or five dots in a circle, put a dot in the middle with a contrasting colour, and you have a flower just like the pink flower on the index finger in the first photo! It's definitely worth trying! You can also use the back of a pin if you do not have dotting tools. I topped it with PoshÃ© Super Fast Drying Top Coat, and have added a second coat since the photos.



     


Wow that's amazing!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Apr 14, 2014)

> Another accent mani, this is prob my fave plate .....
> 
> edit: no blog links, please -kawaiimeows


 I want this on my toes!!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Apr 14, 2014)

> Love birds water decals......awwww so sweet!!!! Â Over a light baby pink polish.


 I need to find these!! How adorable!


----------



## Monika1 (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow that's amazing!

Quote: Originally Posted by *yunii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This is so pretty

Thank-you very much folks! I'm glad you enjoy it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1 (Apr 24, 2014)

My latest nail art - a straightforward stamping of Bundle Monster image plate BM-023 with Konad Violet Pearl on nails with Zoya Lara and Color Club He Loves Me (accent).


----------



## Monika1 (Apr 24, 2014)

The Bundle Monster images are a bit small for my thumbs. I lucked out in the second photo above by placing the image on the correct side of the thumb so it would show as (mostly) stamped in the photo. The other I put accidentally closer to the other side. I know some people stamp twice to get full coverage; it's really hard for me not to overlap badly. Any strategies for aligning the images?


----------



## JC327 (Apr 25, 2014)

Monika1 said:


> My latest nail art - a straightforward stamping of Bundle Monster image plate BM-023 with Konad Violet Pearl on nails with Zoya Lara and Color Club He Loves Me (accent).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So pretty!


----------



## Monika1 (Apr 26, 2014)

JC327 said:


> So pretty!


Thank-you Jay!


----------



## Wendy Stanbury (May 4, 2014)

Black water decals over a sky blue polish, simple &amp; effective.


----------



## JC327 (May 4, 2014)

Wendy Stanbury said:


> Black water decals over a sky blue polish, simple &amp; effective.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great!


----------



## jesemiaud (May 6, 2014)

Wendy Stanbury said:


> Black water decals over a sky blue polish, simple &amp; effective.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So gorgeous! What color is the blue?


----------



## Wendy Stanbury (May 7, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> So gorgeous! What color is the blue?


Hiya, I'll send you a pm re the nail polish as everytime people ask me and I respond the admins delete it!


----------



## Jeaniney (May 7, 2014)

Wendy Stanbury said:


> Hiya, I'll send you a pm re the nail polish as everytime people ask me and I respond the admins delete it!


Why would they delete it?  Awesome nails, BTW! I wish my nails were pretty enough and I was skilled enough to do a mani worth posting on the internet... lol


----------



## zadidoll (May 7, 2014)

Are you posting your blog link directly in the post saying something like "visit my site" or anything like that? If so then that's probably why my mods (who are not admins by the way) removed it. MuT has some pretty strict rules. (See my signature for the rules.)


----------



## Wendy Stanbury (May 18, 2014)

My cute sunflower water decals over a peach base - can't help but smile at my nails!


----------



## Wendy Stanbury (May 18, 2014)

Jeaniney said:


> Why would they delete it?  Awesome nails, BTW! I wish my nails were pretty enough and I was skilled enough to do a mani worth posting on the internet... lol


Thank you!


----------



## Monika1 (May 24, 2014)

Wendy Stanbury said:


> DSC05859.JPGMy cute sunflower water decals over a peach base - can't help but smile at my nails!


So pretty. I like the choice of colours - it's neat!


----------



## jesemiaud (May 24, 2014)

Wendy Stanbury said:


> DSC05859.JPGMy cute sunflower water decals over a peach base - can't help but smile at my nails!


gorgeous!


----------



## Wendy Stanbury (Jun 3, 2014)

Cute Cherry water decals over a pale green mani - juicy!


----------



## Wendy Stanbury (Jun 7, 2014)

Blue &amp; Yellow flower water decals over a pink base - get me to the beach baby!!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 7, 2014)

Wendy Stanbury said:


> Blue &amp; Yellow flower water decals over a pink base - get me to the beach baby!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So beautiful!


----------



## Wendy Stanbury (Jun 10, 2014)

Beautiful Brown Water Decals over a cream base - lovely!


----------



## Tanya Inspires (Jun 14, 2014)

Hi! I'm Tanya!
I was doing my nails for a while and finally decided to do my blog.
If you gave me your feedback about site I would be so grateful.

I'm ready to hear critic and good words too. It will just help me to make my blog better. I'm so excited!
And thank you for your time!


----------



## Monika1 (Jun 17, 2014)

This is what I created as a response to the first inspiration mani in the 30 Inspirations Nail Art challenge here on Makeup Talk. It's not too late to get involved if you're interested too. It runs all the way to November 2014.

The rose tones are, thumb to pinky: Zoya Rue, Color Club Cherubic, Rue, OPI Silent Stars Go By, Cherubic.





I added flowers with BM 012 and Zoya Normani.

View attachment 2612

And more flowers with BM 011 and Zoya Odette.

View attachment 2614

 
It's neat to see the sunlight vs. flash lighting difference.

View attachment 2615


----------



## JC327 (Jun 18, 2014)

Monika1 said:


> This is what I created as a response to the first inspiration mani in the 30 Inspirations Nail Art challenge here on Makeup Talk. It's not too late to get involved if you're interested too. It runs all the way to November 2014.
> 
> The rose tones are, thumb to pinky: Zoya Rue, Color Club Cherubic, Rue, OPI Silent Stars Go By, Cherubic.
> 
> ...


Great color combos. Amazing nails as usual!


----------



## Monika1 (Jun 19, 2014)

JC327 said:


> Great color combos. Amazing nails as usual!


Thanks Jay!


----------



## Wendy Stanbury (Jun 23, 2014)

Intricate black peacock feather water decals over a pink &amp; blue gradient.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jun 26, 2014)

@@Wendy Stanbury I finally bought some of those water decals last month but different company and market place, I believe. I tried feather ones which came out great and a few others. i will try some again this weekend and hopw I remember to take pictures. I got a cute purple polish I want to try!


----------



## Monika1 (Jun 29, 2014)

Here's a recent gradient mani. I experimented with doing the gradient from dark in the middle out to two lighter tones - one bright and one murky. I'm not sure that visually it's quite as effective as a one-direction gradient along the length of the nail, as there just isn't very much room for five colours, especially when they're effectively being used to create two gradients! But it was interesting to see the impact of the second aspect of the experiment - mixing shimmers with creams. It seems to work fairly well, and it would be neat to try with a single gradient.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />








The gradient from cuticle is Cult Nails Grunge, Zoya Cassedy, Hunter, and Rikki, and then an unlabeled Kozmic Colours with 40 stamped in the glass. The middle nail is Zoya Noot, and Cult Nails In A Trance is on the ring finger nail.

Incidentally, Grunge, Noot, and In A Trance make a fantastic camo colour combination too! (pre clean-up)



Spoiler


----------



## JC327 (Jun 30, 2014)

Monika1 said:


> Here's a recent gradient mani. I experimented with doing the gradient from dark in the middle out to two lighter tones - one bright and one murky. I'm not sure that visually it's quite as effective as a one-direction gradient along the length of the nail, as there just isn't very much room for five colours, especially when they're effectively being used to create two gradients! But it was interesting to see the impact of the second aspect of the experiment - mixing shimmers with creams. It seems to work fairly well, and it would be neat to try with a single gradient.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> The gradient from cuticle is Cult Nails Grunge, Zoya Cassedy, Hunter, and Rikki, and then an unlabeled Kozmic Colours with 40 stamped in the glass. The middle nail is Zoya Noot, and Cult Nails In A Trance is on the ring finger nail.
> 
> Incidentally, Grunge, Noot, and In A Trance make a fantastic camo colour combination too! (pre clean-up)


Always love looking at your manis, so creative and fun!


----------



## Monika1 (Jun 30, 2014)

JC327 said:


> Always love looking at your manis, so creative and fun!


Thanks so much Jay!


----------



## oneallmama (Jul 2, 2014)

Yay! I'm so glad I found this section of the site!!! I just really got into nail stamping and am sooo addicted!!! I just ordered a couple of MoYou London plates and keep checking the mail box waiting for them to show up! Anyway, here's some past nail stamping i've done!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 2, 2014)

oneallmama said:


> Yay! I'm so glad I found this section of the site!!! I just really got into nail stamping and am sooo addicted!!! I just ordered a couple of MoYou London plates and keep checking the mail box waiting for them to show up! Anyway, here's some past nail stamping i've done!


Gorgeous! I really need to get my stamp plates out more often. I'm too lazy, lol.


----------



## oneallmama (Jul 3, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> Gorgeous! I really need to get my stamp plates out more often. I'm too lazy, lol.


I love stamping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Unfortunately my wallet doesn't     It's an addiction to buy stamping plates and now I have no idea where I'm going to store them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## oneallmama (Jul 3, 2014)

Got some new stamping plates!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 3, 2014)

oneallmama said:


> Got some new stamping plates!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Those are really fun!


----------



## oneallmama (Jul 4, 2014)

Decided to play with my new stamping plates! This is in honor of my kitty Shadow!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 9, 2014)

oneallmama said:


> Yay! I'm so glad I found this section of the site!!! I just really got into nail stamping and am sooo addicted!!! I just ordered a couple of MoYou London plates and keep checking the mail box waiting for them to show up! Anyway, here's some past nail stamping i've done!


Beautiful nails!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 9, 2014)

oneallmama said:


> Got some new stamping plates!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Cant wait to see what you do it!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 9, 2014)

oneallmama said:


> Decided to play with my new stamping plates! This is in honor of my kitty Shadow!


Thats adorable!


----------



## Monika1 (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm excited about the results with this nail art experiment. The technique used is simple: dotting! That's it. I was tempted to stop at the blue dots because I liked it there. Then I did the red and navy dots, aka flowers, and I'm happy with that too. Now I'm considering navy stripes, but am not sure. And before adding stripes, I was also thinking of adding more flowers in a bright coral colour. There are just so many options for any mani. 





eta: Yes, this mani is for the Inspirations Challenge too, so I'll post it there when it's time.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 30, 2014)

Monika1 said:


> I'm excited about the results with this nail art experiment. The technique used is simple: dotting! That's it. I was tempted to stop at the blue dots because I liked it there. Then I did the red and navy dots, aka flowers, and I'm happy with that too. Now I'm considering navy stripes, but am not sure. And before adding stripes, I was also thinking of adding more flowers in a bright coral colour. There are just so many options for any mani.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So beautiful, love the flowers and the dots combo.


----------



## Monika1 (Jul 30, 2014)

JC327 said:


> So beautiful, love the flowers and the dots combo.


Thank-you! I'm happy with this one too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1 (Aug 2, 2014)

Just for interest: I've been using this white Gelish Sheek White with the Gelish base and top coats as my regular polish nail art base for a week and a half, and I'm noticing it's getting stained. The chartreuse stripes are from Bondi The Limelight (and a wee bit of it might also be from Zoya Meg; I'm not sure) and the orange-pink tone on the ring finger is from INLP Princess Diaries. It shows how important base coat would be when painting on 'bare' nails. I didn't use an rnp base coat here (since it doesn't matter if my gel base gets stained - it's there to keep my nail tips from breaking/flaking); but it would be interesting to see how much a base coat would protect the gel from staining.


----------



## Monika1 (Aug 2, 2014)

Here is what happened to my Ciaté Lemon Fizz caviar from just a couple of days of regular wear. I didn't top the caviar with top coat for fear the coat would dissolve the colour on the caviar, as I've seen happen for other people; but the colour wore off anyway. You can better see the residual blue showing on the underside of some of the balls, but most of them are now colourless wherever they were exposed to soap, water, and minor abrasion. Before and after:


----------



## JC327 (Aug 10, 2014)

Monika1 said:


> Here is what happened to my Ciaté Lemon Fizz caviar from just a couple of days of regular wear. I didn't top the caviar with top coat for fear the coat would dissolve the colour on the caviar, as I've seen happen for other people; but the colour wore off anyway. You can better see the residual blue showing on the underside of some of the balls, but most of them are now colourless wherever they were exposed to soap, water, and minor abrasion. Before and after:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting these pics, I really want to try caviar nails and I was curious about the wear on them.


----------



## Monika1 (Aug 12, 2014)

JC327 said:


> Thanks for posting these pics, I really want to try caviar nails and I was curious about the wear on them.


Glad to share! I look forward to seeing yours.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  If I do them again, I'll likely use Zoya basecoat again, as it worked well to keep the caviar in place; but I'll also consider using a top coat that can be gently applied with a fully loaded brush to keep the colour on them from wearing off.


----------



## Monika1 (Aug 12, 2014)

Here's some recent stamping. Here, I appreciate the effect that the colours have on my base - the yellow stamping makes those nails appear more 'turquoise' than 'blue' when you view them at a distance. It's a neat visual trick. Similarly, each nail with concentric rings looks lighter than the plain ones.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 12, 2014)

Monika1 said:


> Glad to share! I look forward to seeing yours.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  If I do them again, I'll likely use Zoya basecoat again, as it worked well to keep the caviar in place; but I'll also consider using a top coat that can be gently applied with a fully loaded brush to keep the colour on them from wearing off.


Great tips I will keep that in mind when I try it.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 12, 2014)

Monika1 said:


> Here's some recent stamping. Here, I appreciate the effect that the colours have on my base - the yellow stamping makes those nails appear more 'turquoise' than 'blue' when you view them at a distance. It's a neat visual trick. Similarly, each nail with concentric rings looks lighter than the plain ones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it! specially the patter with the yellow dots.


----------



## Monika1 (Aug 13, 2014)

JC327 said:


> Love it! specially the patter with the yellow dots.


Thank-you!


----------



## Wendy Stanbury (Aug 20, 2014)

First time using wavy nail stickers, think it turned out ok!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 20, 2014)

Wendy Stanbury said:


> First time using wavy nail stickers, think it turned out ok!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great job!


----------



## Monika1 (Aug 20, 2014)

Wendy Stanbury said:


> First time using wavy nail stickers, think it turned out ok!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a beautiful, icy, combination! Great experiment.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1 (Aug 29, 2014)

Here's some recent stamping. I'm commenting here that the Le Chat Black Velvet regular polish (Dare to Wear collection) is super for getting crisp lines AND it doesn't stain the cuticles, which is fantastic. Clean-up was easy. I got it as a duo with the Black Velvet gel polish - also reputed to be fantastic though I have yet to try.

View attachment 7060


----------



## JC327 (Aug 29, 2014)

Monika1 said:


> Here's some recent stamping. I'm commenting here that the Le Chat Black Velvet regular polish (Dare to Wear collection) is super for getting crisp lines AND it doesn't stain the cuticles, which is fantastic. Clean-up was easy. I got it as a duo with the Black Velvet gel polish - also reputed to be fantastic though I have yet to try.


Beautiful!


----------



## Monika1 (Aug 31, 2014)

JC327 said:


> Beautiful!


Thank-you!


----------



## Monika1 (Sep 3, 2014)

There are many places to post nail art pics on the forum, and here is another. This is my latest with three layers of stamping.

View attachment 7168
View attachment 7167


----------



## JC327 (Sep 3, 2014)

Monika1 said:


> There are many places to post nail art pics on the forum, and here is another. This is my latest with three layers of stamping.


Amazing! I always love how you choose colors that go so well with each other.


----------



## Monika1 (Sep 3, 2014)

JC327 said:


> Amazing! I always love how you choose colors that go so well with each other.


Thank-you! In this one the most interesting combination for me was on the accent nail. I was worried about how the base colour (LynBDesigns Don't Torture Me - a paler periwinkle/purple blue with white flakies that don't show here; you can see the stripes of the periwinkle on the index fingernails that are different from the stripes of mauve Zoya Hudson that are on the other fingers) would work with the blue stamping colour (Konad Pastel Blue - a bit stronger blue with a turquoise leaning when compared to that base) but in the combination, it works! Obviously, because of all that's going on, the difference on the index finger is barely noticeable, but it was when I wore only the base colours. My plan for this mani also included yellow, but I think it worked out better without it (and only because the yellow stamping wasn't sufficiently opaque).


----------



## JC327 (Sep 3, 2014)

Monika1 said:


> Thank-you! In this one the most interesting combination for me was on the accent nail. I was worried about how the base colour (LynBDesigns Don't Torture Me - a paler periwinkle/purple blue with white flakies that don't show here; you can see the stripes of the periwinkle on the index fingernails that are different from the stripes of mauve Zoya Hudson that are on the other fingers) would work with the blue stamping colour (Konad Pastel Blue - a bit stronger blue with a turquoise leaning when compared to that base) but in the combination, it works! Obviously, because of all that's going on, the difference on the index finger is barely noticeable, but it was when I wore only the base colours. My plan for this mani also included yellow, but I think it worked out better without it (and only because the yellow stamping wasn't sufficiently opaque).


I would have never noticed the difference if you didnt point it out. I think it looks great with the colors you chosed the yellow might have been too distracting.


----------



## allen john (Sep 21, 2014)

beginning stamping? So HAPPY that we are kicking off this forum ... hope to celebrate all weekend!!!


----------



## Monika1 (Nov 8, 2014)

Thought I'd pop these photos in here as an example of the sort of thing it's fun to do with layering of stamping images with different colours. This is a good trick when the first layer of stamping doesn't go all that well too.  This is three layers of stamping.

View attachment 9536
View attachment 9537


----------



## ssunnysideup (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## JC327 (Nov 16, 2014)

Monika1 said:


> Thought I'd pop these photos in here as an example of the sort of thing it's fun to do with layering of stamping images with different colours. This is a good trick when the first layer of stamping doesn't go all that well too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This is three layers of stamping.


That is some awesome nail art!


----------



## Monika1 (Nov 16, 2014)

JC327 said:


> That is some awesome nail art!


Thank-you so much Jay!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Wendy Stanbury (Nov 27, 2014)

Luminous Christmas water decals, totally amazed with these decals, they glow in the dark and are very cute!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 30, 2014)

Wendy Stanbury said:


> Luminous Christmas water decals, totally amazed with these decals, they glow in the dark and are very cute!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are so cool!


----------



## Damian# (Dec 3, 2014)

great! i will focus this forum


----------



## Wendy Stanbury (Dec 17, 2014)

I love nail art stencils they make designs so easily, I'm not very artistic but think my nails look like I've spent a lot longer on them than I really have!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 18, 2014)

Wendy Stanbury said:


> I love nail art stencils they make designs so easily, I'm not very artistic but think my nails look like I've spent a lot longer on them than I really have!


Beautiful!


----------



## Wendy Stanbury (Dec 20, 2014)

A little bit of stamping, a little bit of matte and a couple of little spiders!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 20, 2014)

Wendy Stanbury said:


> A little bit of stamping, a little bit of matte and a couple of little spiders!


I usually dont like spiders but this is gorgeous.


----------



## SoccerMomX3 (Dec 28, 2014)

Wow, really lovely work in here!! Those spiders are beautiful!

I always been into nail polish but just this month bought a Moyou stamping plate and a Konad kit... next thing I know there a bunch more on the way to my house! Lol!


----------



## Monika1 (Dec 31, 2014)

Yay! But unless that is your goal, be careful! This is how those collections of 1000s start.. :|


----------



## SoccerMomX3 (Jan 4, 2015)

Monika1 said:


> Yay! But unless that is your goal, be careful! This is how those collections of 1000s start.. :|


lol, that is exactly how I got so much polish!


----------



## ssunnysideup (Feb 10, 2015)

Wendy Stanbury said:


> A little bit of stamping, a little bit of matte and a couple of little spiders!


wow those look amazing!


----------



## Wendy Stanbury (Mar 27, 2015)

I have a flashing nail!  How cool is this!  A flashing LED light on a sticky pad which you attach to your nail and when it comes into very close contact with an NFC enabled device (my smart phone) it flashes!  hee hee!  I love it.   :sunshine:


----------



## Wendy Stanbury (Mar 27, 2015)

Ziggy Zags!  White base nails, then used zig zag stencils with blue/green gradient on top.  In the fashion of the Spice Girls a Ziggy Zig Ahhh!!!!


----------



## makeupilove (Sep 29, 2015)

happening now! lol


----------



## makeupilove (Oct 3, 2015)

today


----------



## Liliya Vovk (Mar 17, 2017)

I love stamping and nail art! I do my mom's manicure and she always wants something to be done  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> We usually go to the GorgeousGirl website and take ideas from there, they have a lot of posts about manicure &lt;3


----------



## Nick Chavez Fan (May 14, 2017)

I love nail art. Especially the Konad Nail Art set. It's great that it comes with the polishes, stamping plates and rubber stamper. I especially like how easy it is to use.


----------



## Lola.Gonzalez (Apr 25, 2020)

Great, i have found very good inoformation,loving it


----------



## Lola.Gonzalez (Apr 25, 2020)

Nick Chavez Fan said:


> I love nail art. Especially the Konad Nail Art set. It's great that it comes with the polishes, stamping plates and rubber stamper. I especially like how easy it is to use.


Thats wonderfull


----------

